# Oh, it's gettin' good now



## fr0z1k (Dec 2, 2013)

Looks awesome dude!
I have one question, where did u mount the GoPro?


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

it's been amazing, we've had 43" in the last 7 days. Christmas day was one of the deepest days of my snowboard life. if the season ended today i would call it a win, but it's just getting started


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

fr0z1k said:


> Looks awesome dude!
> I have one question, where did u mount the GoPro?


Haha, why do you ask?
Cause It's pointed way too fucking low.

It's on my helmet.

Fuck I hate that, one clip in particular comes to mind. All you can hear is my mind being blown but what you see is the top of my fuckin' helmet.

K here is a little better one maybe?

[ame]https://vimeo.com/150097301[/ame]


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

CassMT said:


> it's been amazing, we've had 43" in the last 7 days. Christmas day was one of the deepest days of my snowboard life. if the season ended today i would call it a win, but it's just getting started


Oh, it's glorious, it's still snowin' here too.

Another 35cm in the past 24hrs & it's supposed to keep pukin' fuck yeah haha Woooo


TT


----------



## fr0z1k (Dec 2, 2013)

timmytard said:


> Haha, why do you ask?
> Cause It's pointed way too fucking low.
> 
> It's on my helmet.
> ...


The reason i ask is the fact that my GoPro is also mounted on the helmet but my videos turn out a lot more shaky than yours 
Is it teletubie mount or front/side of the helmet?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Crap. Forecast was like 10cm and wake up with 35cms... gaddamnit.

Yeah Swift will be better than D1 for that area and Cypress in general. Cypress is too small, too tight and dont even hve to deal with groomers. 
I break out the D1 for alpine big mtn days at Whis. Not that the D1 struggles there, but the Fish is just more forgiving overall cause you turn with your tail and brake by default... and in those tight areas you need a bit of forgiveness  the D wants to be pointed.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

fr0z1k said:


> The reason i ask is the fact that my GoPro is also mounted on the helmet but my videos turn out a lot more shaky than yours
> Is it teletubie mount or front/side of the helmet?


It's just smack on the center/front.

My videos have been shaky too though.

This is what I've done, first, my gopro, when I click it into the helmet mount, it moves up & down. The two black plastic pieces, so I've cut a piece of hockey tape & fit it in between.
Not the whole area, juast @ the end where there's a gap & it rocks a bit.

Don't know if that actually does anything? 
But it does stop rocking.

The other thing is wear a toque under my helmet because my bucket it too big for my dome.
It moves around.

Then making sure the strap is super tight under the chin.

If your bucket moves @ all on your head, that's gonna translate to shaky vids.


TT


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Theres a little rubber thingy for the gopro where it mounts. That fixes it up and keeps it steady some more.


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

I am so jealous. I be in Japan in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

CassMT said:


> it's been amazing, we've had 43" in the last 7 days. Christmas day was one of the deepest days of my snowboard life. if the season ended today i would call it a win, but it's just getting started


That's exactly how I felt last week, I was so completely content and satisfied, I was like this is all I have wanted and asked for. I'm at a level of riding I can enjoy this amount of snow. Pow bank is overflowing, but it's been a few days and I'm ready for more


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

timmytard said:


> Man oh man. What a week.
> 
> Did 4 or 5 days in a row, long days too.
> Each day my car was buried with more than a foot.
> ...


It's still tropical out east. Damn near 80F on Christmas. Temps in 60s most other days. Nobody can even blow snow so nobody is open. They might as well extend mountain bike season and give up.

:crying::sad2:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

F1EA said:


> Theres a little rubber thingy for the gopro where it mounts. That fixes it up and keeps it steady some more.


^this^

Unless they've changed things since I bought my HeroII,.. You should have a couple of white, rubber plugs that are designed to fit into the space between the mount clips. They even have a little extension loop that goes over the tightening knob so you wont lose it. It's not a perfect solution, but it does help to eliminate a great deal of that annoying shifting and clicking that you see & hear when using the hard adhesive speed mounts!


Only other solution is to use a pole mount or DIY a mount of your own. I jerry rigged a mount to position a camera on my lead foot's binding! As seen in _this_ classic clip,… :laugh:





(…that position's really only good for groomer footage tho. Get's covered up & blacked out by flying snow if there's even a few inches of fresh!) :dunno:


:hairy:


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

timmytard said:


> Oh, it's glorious, it's still snowin' here too.
> 
> Another 35cm in the past 24hrs & it's supposed to keep pukin' fuck yeah haha Woooo
> 
> ...


U liking the swift?
I had a few 2 feet pow days in Tahoe and rode shreddy Krueger 
Next dump I'm bringing the swift>


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

BFBF said:


> U liking the swift?
> I had a few 2 feet pow days in Tahoe and rode shreddy Krueger
> Next dump I'm bringing the swift>


I am absolutely loving the SWIFT, haha.

Haven't ridden anything else since I got on it, I keep bringing 3 sticks with me, but other than the first day when I hopped on the Dupraz first.

I haven't been on anything else. It does everything great for me.
Groomers fine, chop fine, everything.

I haven't been on a Shreddy, but it was on my hit list of boards, I suspect it rides similar to the Dupraz? Same kind of shape.

The Swift handles the EXTREMELY tight trees I've been riding in better though.
It has very little tail, (if you set it up that way) So I'm able to slow down by simply leaning back on the tail, just like leaning into a carve to stop, I can just lean into the tail.

That makes it far more maneuverable in the trees.

I'm riding by myself, way out of bounds, in very prone to avalanche areas & the avy risk right now is EXTREMELY HIGH.

So, haha, I use everything I have, if I got it. This suits the situation best right now.


Why aren't you bringing them both?
That's the only way to make a fair comparison, both on the same day.


TT


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

timmytard said:


> I am absolutely loving the SWIFT, haha.
> 
> Haven't ridden anything else since I got on it, I keep bringing 3 sticks with me, but other than the first day when I hopped on the Dupraz first.
> 
> ...


last time in Tahoe, Rode ripsaw until it got deep then went shreddy,
Fast and surfy with CRAZY float...
Highly recommended -- mine is 162


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

timmytard said:


> I'm riding by myself, way out of bounds, in very prone to avalanche areas & the avy risk right now is EXTREMELY HIGH.


Stay alive, bro. Hope you're at least carrying emergency kit.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

BFBF said:


> last time in Tahoe, Rode ripsaw until it got deep then went shreddy,
> Fast and surfy with CRAZY float...
> Highly recommended -- mine is 162


Yeah I really wanted that one last year & almost got it.
Pat bridges owes me a snowboard & he he could get pretty much any one.

That was last year though. Hah a tonne more wicked boards came out, so now i don't know what i want?


TT


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

timmytard said:


> I am absolutely loving the SWIFT, haha.


What bindings are you using on the Swift?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

OU812 said:


> What bindings are you using on the Swift?


I've been using franken-bindings, my good boots broke.
One of the boa's popped off, so I've had to use different boots.

Shrink tech is fuckin' me right now, none of my regular bindings will fit.
Yesterday I was forced to use make shift snow cants just to get the straps done up tight.

I need a new pair of boots badly, alll the rest of mine are too soft @ the moment & nons of em fit any of the bindings i have.

It's starting to piss me off actually.

Yesterday my feet hurt so bad after an out of bounds tree run.
When I got back in bounds, I had to stop & take my boots off.

Not even close to a run or anything, I had to lie in the snow, boots off, with my feet up in the air. Trying to rub life back into them.

Not cool. Lol.



TT


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

timmytard said:


> I've been using franken-bindings, my good boots broke.
> One of the boa's popped off, so I've had to use different boots.
> 
> Shrink tech is fuckin' me right now, none of my regular bindings will fit.
> ...


Yea, I know what you mean about properly fitted boots. I had J bars in mine because of a little bit of heel lift. I didn't ride last season, went out first time this year and my feet were killing me. I did the same thing as you, but after second run. Thought I needed new boots. Took out the J bars, had no heel lift (which is weird) and feet fine for the rest of the day. Saved $$ haha.

Do thirtytwo boots have shrink tech? Thinking about possibly buying some in the future but might just stick to Deeluxe. They're huge but fit my setup perfectly.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

OU812 said:


> Yea, I know what you mean about properly fitted boots. I had J bars in mine because of a little bit of heel lift. I didn't ride last season, went out first time this year and my feet were killing me. I did the same thing as you, but after second run. Thought I needed new boots. Took out the J bars, had no heel lift (which is weird) and feet fine for the rest of the day. Saved $$ haha.
> 
> Do thirtytwo boots have shrink tech? Thinking about possibly buying some in the future but might just stick to Deeluxe. They're huge but fit my setup perfectly.


Not sure if 32 has shrink tech? I'm sure they do, they must.
My buddy just bought a whole shit load of 9's. Through the grape vine I heard that 9's ran a half size small, not sure if that was the whole line?
But that's kinda like shrink tech. Hahaha not really & kinda shitty for me/guys like me.
I'm a 10 shoe & I wear 11 work boots, they fit fine, with a little extra room for socks & kickin' shit.

I already smash my foot into a 9, they are too tight to begin with. But once I break em in a little bit, they can't get any more stretched out there just ain't no more room.
So yeah, packed out as much as they can be, unlike the way everyone elses boots are.
Mine fit perfect when they are packed out.
They aren't beat up & worn, they're brand new.


When your boot fits perfect off the hop, it takes way longer for a boot to pack out, but more importantly it's a sloppier, way less form fitted pack out.
So when they are finally half form fitted to your feet, they're already toast.
Not how I like mine, haha

Switchin' that to an 8.5 without tellin' me. Not cool. Painfully not cool.

I'm gonna try though, haha, cause he's got a few sweet ones all in 9.
I've tried a couple on & they are pretty tight, mostly in the big toe.
Might have to shave a bit off the liner first?

It's supposed to snow tonight, I gotta get on this, haha D'oh


TT


----------

